# Stuck



## Helicon (May 22, 2011)

What do you if you love your kids, your house, and your pets, but hate your wife?

It's sad to think I have to give up all the other things I love about my life just so I can have sex again. Our marriage is shot.

I don't want to end up alone in an apartment somewhere regretting my actions. Even though our kids are older (18 & 20 and still live at home) I feel this overwhelming sense of fatherly duty to make sure I'm a daily part of my kids lives so the make the right choices.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

You say you hate your wife. What makes you hate her?
Would counseling be an option?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Helicon said:


> What do you if you love your kids, your house, and your pets, but hate your wife?
> 
> It's sad to think I have to give up all the other things I love about my life just so I can have sex again. Our marriage is shot.
> 
> I don't want to end up alone in an apartment somewhere regretting my actions. Even though our kids are older (18 & 20 and still live at home) I feel this overwhelming sense of fatherly duty to make sure I'm a daily part of my kids lives so the make the right choices.


At 18 and 20, it is time for them to leave the nest and not have daily contact with Mommy and Daddy anyway.


----------

